# Food Safety News Sat 11/30/2019



## daveomak.fs (Nov 30, 2019)

Food Safety News
Sat 11/30/2019 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* IAFP seeks nominations for 2020 for the best in food safety*
By News Desk on Nov 30, 2019 12:05 am The International Association for Food Protection has opened nominations for its 2020 awards. The categories range from the Black Pearl Award for corporate excellence in food safety to travel scholarships for food safety students who want to attend the IAFP annual conference in August. You are not required to be an association (IAFP) member to...  Continue Reading


* Wild Harvest organic flour recalled for risk of E. coli contamination*
By News Desk on Nov 29, 2019 08:20 pm UNFI is recalling of an unknown volume of organic flour because government test results showed the potential for contamination with E. coli O157:H7. The company reported distributing the implicated 5-pound bags of flour nationwide. UNFI did not report what company milled the flour. Consumers who have purchased 5-pound packages of “Wild Harvest Organic All-Purpose Flour,...  Continue Reading


* Hodgson Mill recalls flour because of E. coli tests; ADM Milling named again*
By News Desk on Nov 29, 2019 07:58 pm An Illinois company has launched a recall of an unrevealed volume of all-purpose flour because test results showed contamination with E. coli O157:H7. Hodgson Mill distributed the flour nationwide. The recalled flour was milled at an ADM Milling facility in St. Louis and repacked at a Hodgson Mill Inc. facility in Effingham, IL, according to...  Continue Reading


----------

